# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware فــــلاشة فلاشه الهاتف الخجول Gtel_A7155_X4_Mini

## asaad wahsh

​  احباب المنتدي الرائع دوما طابت اوقاتكم جميعا
نلتقيكم بلهيب الشوق في موضوع
نتمي ان ننفع به  فلاشه الهاتف الخجول _Gtel_A7155_X4_Mini الرسميه_ _ 
Gtel_A7155_X4_Mini_MT6737T_24022017_6.0  
Android OS Version: 6.0  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  والي ان نلتقي في موضوع
اخر لكم مني احلي الاماني_

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك  الله خيرا اخي_

----------

